# stealing food from table



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Two options:

1. Teach a reliable behavior that's incompatible with stealing food off the table -- like doing a down stay on a dog bed while the family is eating.

2. Implement a management strategy to PREVENT her from being able to steal food from the table -- like crating during mealtimes, giving her a favorite chew bone to work on instead while the family is eating, etc.

Also, zero unsupervised time when there's food out. You need to be able to remind her not to jump up and snatch something (have you taught "leave it"?) at the first moment you suspect she's even thinking about it.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

Some people have put "booby traps" (cans filled with pennies) at the edge of counters so if the dog tries to get something, this is knocked down and so there is a negative association with getting up there.
But I think appropriate supervision and training, as Flying Quizini suggested, is a better idea, so your dog doesn't get the reward of stealing something.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Teach your dog "Leave It". 

But something I do while eating is I teach my dog to relax and go to sleep underfoot or next to me. He knows that I will give him my remainders... when I'm done. But until then he knows I will give him a correction (Leave it, go settle) if he goes anywhere near my food. 

And I eat most of my suppers off of a lower table in the living room. I can get up and go grab something from the kitchen and leave a plate of food on this table and trust that it will be untouched when I come back. <- Most cases, Jacks curls up and sleeps on the couch next to my chair while I eat. In fact, the pic that is my avatar is Jacks falling asleep while waiting for me to finish eating my supper and give him the rest. *coughs* I'm usually working on something on the computer or watching something on TV, so I'm not the quickest eater. 

Teaching "Leave It" (for me) is setting up the dog. You put food at the edge of the table and walk your dog past. The instant the dog starts edging towards the food, you give a pop on the leash and say "NO, Leave it". 

When the dog does not pull towards the food when you walk past, you praise him to pieces and release him (OK!). And the food is removed from the table and put on the floor for the dog to eat with the words "Here, Take it". The dog will learn to leave things alone unless you actually give it to him and tell him it's OK for him to eat it. 

And when I give hand outs after supper, it usually is put on the floor for him. That's his cue that it's OK for him to eat it then. If the food is on the table or in my space, then it's a no-go.


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

FlyingQuizini said:


> Two options:
> 
> 1. Teach a reliable behavior that's incompatible with stealing food off the table -- like doing a down stay on a dog bed while the family is eating.
> 
> ...


A wonderful response! I can't add much except to state that they all try it. Just don't let it become a bad habit. Even my Griff who is good as gold now had 3 pretty bad counter surfing events. 
1. 13 homemade waffles
2. about 5 hard boiled eggs
3. 15 corn muffins

I learned to put those all tempting baked goods in the microwave for storage. 

Make sure your kitchen chairs are pushed in or it's an open invitation to climb.

Be consistant - getting your dog used to waiting to eat until you give the OK is a big safety for all involved.

I can drop a piece of bacon on the floor and say "wait" or "leave it" and it isn't touched unless I say "OK". Training is a great thing!


----------



## lily101 (Nov 8, 2010)

thank you every1 I'll definitely try teaching her "leave it" she is such a great pup she does everything rite except stealing food.......I'll keep training her this and hope it will work  and I'll also try the wait and ok. it just scares me that she may eat something that could be poisonous to her I would hate for that to happen.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I agree with the advice you've received about managing her environment, teaching her incompatible behaviors and the 'leave it" command. It is also really helpful to let her drag a six foot lead so that you can step on it in a very calm, neutral way when you see early signs( sniffing etc). Many dogs who come here for training have been grabbed/ reached for with hands, and they want to play various forms of keep away/catch-me-if-you-can on the one hand or are afraid of hands reaching out on the other. Calmly stepping on the leash is effective, and not as confrontational. Dogs tend to repeat behavior they practice, so it's important not to let her self-reward by scoring food from bad manners, lol. Keep in mind though, that she is only doing what makes sense to her, and she is not trying to be naughty.


----------



## lily101 (Nov 8, 2010)

thank you for this advise I will try this also.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

The other thing to keep in mind: 

Be prepared to "try this" for quite a while. Old habits die hard. You're looking at at least 4-6 weeks of diligent training, management and practice before you'll likely see sizable results.

During this time, management is key. If she happens to snag something off the table (due to poor management) even ONE time, it will significantly set back your training.

Dog training is pretty simple stuff. It's just not always that easy - or convenient. ;-)


----------



## lily101 (Nov 8, 2010)

haha thanks i will try my best and hardest to keep it up with no mistakes it mite be difficult at first but i know we'll get there!!!


----------



## Mighty Casey and Samson's Mom (Jul 16, 2008)

Hi,
Casey was my first "counter cruiser", and so far my only, as Samson hasn't picked up the habit as yet. He only did it when we were out of the house. I could leave anything within easy reach when we were home, but out of the room, and he would never touch it. (smart, smart boy!!) I tried things like cans with pennies and even mousetraps, but he learned to recognize when they were not there and did his thing. For my guy the only thing that worked was lack of opportunity. Our counters are almost always bare, and anyone who leaves anything out takes their chances. Good luck with this...smart dogs are hard to discourage from a naturally rewarding activity.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

The pennies in a can worked like a charm for me. The dog trainer who is helping me with obedience stuff told me to shake it when he jumped up. I only had to do it about five times before Luke stopped. Now I just sit the can beside whatever food I have out or am preparing and he does not jump up. He's five months old.

I felt badly doing it at first because I think it scared him a bit. On the other hand, we have a stove top that he only needs about an inch more of height before he is able to get his paws on it. I'd rather him be a little wary of a can than end up with burned paws or eating something that causes him issues.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

Hank is my counter surfer. He has outgrown it some what but I've learned to keep any tempting foods out of reach.

We eat at our breakfast bar, which is higher than a table and not as easy to steal from. Early on, if he begged he was put in the gated laundry room until we were finished. We have a 100%-no-food-from-the-table (counter) rule which has helped.


----------

